# Prestone Any Color w/ Dex-Cool?



## mountainmax159 (Apr 18, 2011)

Does it say multivehicle on it.. If it says will mix with any i would think it would be fine.. Back when dexcool first came out people would flush there coolant and add dexcool and it would gum up everything.Was not good at all.And if the coolant was low it would also turn into a sludge plugging up everything.


----------



## bartonmd (Jun 30, 2011)

It's fine... I figure it like this... If it does gum up and turn to goo, Prestone owes you an engine...


----------

